# Garage Break In :(



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Some broke into my garage last night.

I am guessing they were opportunist as they literally picked up and took whatever was easiest. But the gits have taken two boxes full of detailing stuff, along with other non detailing stuff.

They have taken all my waxes, loads of polishes and lots more. I am gutted.

But the reason why I wanted to put it on here is that there may be a slight chance someone on here may come across someone who has got some unique items that nobody else will have and will hopefully be able to let me know so I can find out how this person came across the items.

These items are......

100ml Pot of CCC Fury Wax. Its in an all silver tin, no label, but the lid is signed by Lee ( at CCC ) and is numbered as pot #4 in black marker pen. It also has a sticker on the bottom on the tub which Kieran, my son put on there, saying "Star of the Week", a sticker he got from school only yesterday. Really annoyed about this as I only got the wax the day before yesterday and used it on my Dads car. I would normally of then put it in my van but I had to shoot out as soon as I had finished my Dads car so I ended up leaving it in my garage instead 

100ml pot of Bouncers 22 Wax. Its unique in the fact that The Bouncer had written a special message to me on the bottom of the tub, congratulating me on getting the DW member of the Year 

A tub of Dodo Juice Tarmalade. Nothing special about it other than Kieran, my son, has drawn a picture of a worm on the top lable ( dont ask me why he drew a worm on the bottle, its a long story :lol: )

Along with these items, they took all my Poorboys waxes and polishes, My complete Smartwax Range, and most of my 5 litre Autoglym Tubs. All these items ( except the AG 5 litre tubs ) were in two big boxes in the garage, the boxes had my name and address on them. The thieves must of had a car or van with them as they took a fair amount of stuff, far too much to carry. 

The Police have been informed But I doubt its a priority for them to find the stuff 

It highly unlikely anyone will come across these items, as the thieves obviously do not know much about detailing ( they failed to take other expensive items, like my remaining Auto Finesse stuff for example ). but you never know, someone might stumble on one of the items either on ebay, or a sales thread somewhere, or even just seeing someone using the stuff on their car at a detailing meet, but like I said, its highly unlikely and the  I would imagine are just local idiots trying to see what they can find at random.

If anyone does, please pm me and let me know. It may be that the person who has these items will be able to tell me where they got them from and it may help me to find out who took the stuff.

Meanwhile, I am off to town later today to buy some new better locks for the garage and an alarm. Then I will stop off for a big fried breakfast at the Fatty Thumb Cafe to cheer me up :lol:


(( On the plus side, they never took all my CCC bottles ( except the Fury ) or my Gliptone stuff as these were all safely tucked away in my van which has more locks and alarms on it than an American State Prison !!!! ))) :thumb::lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Bastads !!!!!!.

Some special stuff indeed and I'm sure people will keep an eye out. Sorry to hear that Mark - I'm sure if they knew who you were - the bloody size of you alone they woulda thought twice in case you thumped em' :lol:

hope they get their come uppance.

Jay


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Absolute W**kers. Gutted for you mate, makes me rage when this happens, especially to a great person like you. I'll be keeping an eye out like every other person who reads this i'm sure. 

Joe


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Shall keep an eye out mate. Maybe a quick check on ebay now and again? Boils my blood when stuff like this happens. Im lucky enough to live in the countryside and have a big bull mastiff and german shepard guarding my yard but why anyone thinks its acceptable to break in and steal other peoples belongings is beyond me. 
Hopefully the police produce a miracle and catch these


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Mark, that is really sh!tty news, ironic that one of your more recent threads said that you only had a couple of spaces left on your shelves. l'm sure most of us here will be scouring Ebay for you,at least the pots are distinctive. l hope that the thieving scum's next sh!t is a pineapple. If there's anything you need,don't forget to shout.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

What a bunch of wasters!! The joys of living in High Wycombe ayy mark! 

Hope you get the stuff back soon buddy! And i will be intouch soon for you to have a look at my car.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys.

It could of been worse I guess. I have recently sold lots of stuff in the sales section and these were in the garage too up until 2 days ago when I took them all in ready to be packed up for sending, so at least that stuff is safe otherwise I would of been having to make lots of refunds for that stuff too !

But the sold items are all safe, and so is my CCC and Gliptone stuff, so at least that is a bonus.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

raging doesn't come close to how I'm feeling after reading this.

Sorry to hear this Mark


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that buddy. 
Were you the only one to be hit? If so, cast your mind back and think if there has been `any watchers` paying any interest in you or your garage lately. 
You may well find your gear being sold down the local pub or something like that.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Shocking !!!

I'll arrange for another pot of Fury to be sent to you mate


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Mark, Ive got some spare stuff in the garage, if you need anything let me know, I'll post it to you for free.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Concours Car Care said:


> Shocking !!!
> 
> I'll arrange for another pot of Fury to be sent to you mate


Thanks mate, but please let me pay for it as you have already sent me so many free bits I could not possible have another pot for nothing mate, I would feel too bad. I will go over to your website when I get home and order a pot.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No i insist its fine

:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

samm said:


> Mark, Ive got some spare stuff in the garage, if you need anything let me know, I'll post it to you for free.


Thanks mate, thats really kind of you, but luckily I do still have everthingI need so I am ok.

But thanks for the nice offer mate, its appreicated.

I just hope I catch the gits one day, I will not be too kind to them to say the least !


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Terrible News Mark- You're such a selfless helpful guy just makes it even more tragic!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kasman said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy.
> Were you the only one to be hit? If so, cast your mind back and think if there has been `any watchers` paying any interest in you or your garage lately.
> You may well find your gear being sold down the local pub or something like that.


As far as I know, my garage was the only one last night, but there has been quite a few break ins over the last few months.

Its my own fault really for not getting better security on the garage, but I ill sort this today.

I am still shaking I am so angry. The  even took a control box for my Sinclair C5, which is totally useless to anyone except someone who has a C5, and not that many people do !!!!!!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that Mark. If there is anything I can get for you or do, let me know. You've always been (and still are) a great guy to us all. So if you need out, just shout.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That's bad news mate, the worst part is they won't even know what they have, and it will be down a car boot for a couple of quid a pop. My shed was broken into a few weeks ago, they took my late father's drill and bits. Of no value other than sentimental, luckily it was recovered on the allotments behind the house. Pm me your address, i'll see what i can send you mate.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Mark, if there's anything you need give me a shout. I'm sure I can send some stuff through.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of the break in to your garage and theft of the detailing kit / garage items. It really is truly unpleasant when this happens. Fingers crossed the police have luck in finding the culprit.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the very kind offers guys, but I am ok, I do still have everything I need. The stuff that was taken was mainly spare stuff except my CCC Fury. I have another pot of Bouncers 22 as I bought a second pot of it as I did not want to use the pot that The Bouncer had written the message on for me.

But the kind offers are very appreciated guys, thanks.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Mark, if there's anything you need give me a shout. I'm sure I can send some stuff through.


Mark, sorry to hear that mate, some right scumbags about.

the quote above is not so much an offer as it is a plea BTW, his garage is PACKED to the rafters (especially if you like big orange  :lol


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Mick said:


> Mark, sorry to hear that mate, some right scumbags about.
> 
> the quote above is not so much an offer as it is a plea BTW, his garage is PACKED to the rafters (especially if you like big orange  :lol


:lol:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Concours Car Care said:


> Shocking !!!
> 
> I'll arrange for another pot of Fury to be sent to you mate





Concours Car Care said:


> No i insist its fine
> 
> :thumb:


Now that is what DW is all about


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Such a shame to hear about this mate.

Reminder to all of us to keep the garage locked up and ultra secure. I've got some bolts on both sides drilled into the frame with anti-saw padlocks (The barrels actually spin round - i'll pop a link in if I can find one) as well as the normal lock. Cant be too safe these days


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Now that is what DW is all about


Oh Crikey, I never saw that second post from Concours.

Thanks Lee / Kaz, that is really just truly very kind of you. I dont quite know what to say.........................

Thank You. (( From a CCC Customer for life ))


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's the kiddy (well something like it)

There never getting through that one. Or if you forget to put it on and see then running up the street, just lob it at them! Bloody heavy things!!


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Helps to link! - http://www.screwfix.com/p/master-lock-rectangular-padlock-85mm/86130


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate, thats really kind of you, but luckily I do still have everthingI need so I am ok.
> 
> But thanks for the nice offer mate, its appreicated.
> 
> I just hope I catch the gits one day, I will not be too kind to them to say the least !


Offer is still there mate, if you need it.

Greg


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

samm said:


> Offer is still there mate, if you need it.
> 
> Greg


Thanks mate.

Problem I am having is that my garage was so jam packed full of stuff its hard to know exactly what has gone. I have just realised that they have even taken an Alloy Wheel from a Mondeo - which is totally useless as it was a wheel that was on my Dads car which he had to have drilled off one day as he lost the locking wheel nut key ! :lol:

( thats cheered me up a bit ! ) :lol:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Mark!!


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

What you need is a tiny little buttonhole camera!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Mark, things like this make my blood boil, theiving little toe rags need there hands chopping off.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

really terrible news Mark, sorry to hear you've lost so much

hopefully the police will do something as you mentioned that a few garages had been attacked

these locks make garage doors more secure and are reasonably priced:
http://www.lockshop-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/garage-door-bolts.html 
they also dont shout there's loads of expensive stuff in here like the garage defenders do.

can you claim for the loss on your house insurance?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Mark

I'd have a little trawl round any local car boots next couple of weekends make sure they dont turn up there either


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cobra said:


> really terrible news Mark, sorry to hear you've lost so much
> 
> hopefully the police will do something as you mentioned that a few garages had been attacked
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

Not sure if my garage is covered in my insurance as my garage is not attached to my house and is classed as an out building as my house is away from the road/garage down an alleyway, but Maria deals with all that sort of thing and is going to find out for me. I know very little about Home Insurances and stuff as Maria takes care of all that.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Will_G said:


> Sorry to hear this Mark
> 
> I'd have a little trawl round any local car boots next couple of weekends make sure they dont turn up there either


Yes, Maria, my good lady, always goes to the local Car boot Sales, so maybe she will see something and she can call me to get down there. She always goes to a big Car Boot in Denham and another one in West Wycombe and one somewhere on the way to Oxford I think, and I belive they are all starting again either this week or next.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Mark, that is utterly detestable what they have done  Here's hoping karma makes the thieving scumbags her eternal *****es!


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the bad news this is why everything in my garage is basically chained down , hope you find out who done it cant stand thieves


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Why dont you come to the kds detailing day on sunday to cheer yourself up???


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

turboyamaha said:


> Why dont you come to the kds detailing day on sunday to cheer yourself up???


Would of loved to mate, but too many commitments on at the moment


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Scum bags. I think people like this should be locked up for good. Its not the value of items stolen etc but the fact that these people have no respect for others, no self respect, no morals and no future.


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

cobra said:


> really terrible news Mark, sorry to hear you've lost so much
> 
> hopefully the police will do something as you mentioned that a few garages had been attacked
> 
> ...


I have these - work a treat. But get the best quality ones


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That is horrible, sorry to hear mate! Don't forget to try gumtree, it's the thieves advertising spot of choice as its free! Do searches for valeting stuff as that is most likely what they will refer to it as! If we see it pop up on any other forum's for sale section I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Mark. There realy is some  out there!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

:lol:

Just realised. In one of the taken boxes was a bottle of blackcurrent Ribena which was full of Autosmart Smart Wheels ( which was given to me to try by Happypostie )

Hope the little basta*** think it really is Ribena and they bloody well drink it !!!


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this mate,

hope the little runts get strung up!!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I've got some G101 and Smartwheels you can have if needed mate.

Sorry to hear about this. Scum, the lot of them


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Make sure you value them uniques things high when you complete the insurance claim form...

Not sure thieves realise the trail of mess they leave behind!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Stezz said:


> I've got some G101 and Smartwheels you can have if needed mate.
> 
> Sorry to hear about this. Scum, the lot of them


Thank you mate, but dont worry, I really do still have everything I need.

But thank you so much for the kind offer mate.

I just hope that a miracle happens and some idiot joins DW saying that they have some wax for sale.....


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

Absolutely gutted for you mate, people like this should be hung. But as usual the police will probably sit with their feet up.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just realised. In one of the taken boxes was a bottle of blackcurrent Ribena which was full of Autosmart Smart Wheels ( which was given to me to try by Happypostie )
> 
> Hope the little basta*** think it really is Ribena and they bloody well drink it !!!


Report THAT to the Police - "Danger of poisoning" may get some reaction then.

Paula


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Mark. Ive got some waxes and polish you can have mate. I will repay the favour of you giving me that pressure washer.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

RDB85 said:


> So sorry to hear that Mark. Ive got some waxes and polish you can have mate. I will repay the favour of you giving me that pressure washer.


Thanks mate, but its not a problem. I do still have everything I need, the only thing I will really miss is the Fury ( which CCC have VERY kindly said they will send me a new tub ) - I still have plenty of Bouncers 22 in my van and all the rest of the stuff was spares really, so its not a problem, just very upsetting and annoying that some idiots think that they can just pop into my garage and take my stuff.

You have already repaid the favour of the pressure washer just by being a person I know will make good use of it mate 

In fact that does actually remind me, I should have my new pressure washer in the next fortnight or so, so pm me your address mate so I can send it off to you as soon as I have the new one


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

And just to add to my last post.......

I still cant believe the unbelievable kindness and support shown from everyone. Even though I have said I am ok and dont need anything its really appreciated that everyone is offering still and I want you all to know thats despite me saying thanks but I dont need anything I want you still to all know I really do appreciate the kind offers from everyone.

And Concours Car Care - Lee & Kaz - you are AMAZING


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Mark... Always happens to nice guys.!

Will keep an eye out for you matey


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mark if you could PM your address mate, I will post that wax out to you.


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Not Nice at all but todays youth feel it is there right to take what is not there's because it is our fault they do not have the money to buy there own 

I hope you catch the Ble*ders and give them what for :devil:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

B-mah said:


> Not Nice at all but todays youth feel it is there right to take what is not there's because it is our fault they do not have the money to buy there own
> 
> *I hope you catch the Ble*ders and give them what for* :devil:


Oh, I will mate, I will give them the full 20 stone !!!!:lol:


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Keep any eye out for any cars suddenly beading round your way Mark!


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just realised. In one of the taken boxes was a bottle of blackcurrent Ribena which was full of Autosmart Smart Wheels ( which was given to me to try by Happypostie )
> 
> Hope the little basta*** think it really is Ribena and they bloody well drink it !!!


I would wet myself if this happened!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

sidewalkdances said:


> Keep any eye out for any cars suddenly beading round your way Mark!


I will mate, all the cars down my road are either cleaned on a regular basis by me, or mingingly dirty !


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

That's terrible news Mark  Should make us all think about what we have secured in our sheds and garages though. Think I'll keep my Auto Finesse gear in the house now 

Nice to see offers on here to replace your gear and if you need anything I can help with (plenty of Autoglym stuff) let me know :thumb:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll keep me eye out. Friggin little scroates. Hope you catch the bas****s.


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Not sure if my garage is covered in my insurance as my garage is not attached to my house and is classed as an out building as my house is away from the road/garage down an alleyway, but Maria deals with all that sort of thing and is going to find out for me. I know very little about Home Insurances and stuff as Maria takes care of all that.


So is mine - was covered by insurance up to £2k all of which I got.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

That is truly a C**TY thing to do...if you find out who it is mate I will bring a load of big lads from the gym and we can give the ****(s) a dam good kicking...really winds me up this kind of ****!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

That's terrible to hear! 

Like everyone else I'll keep an eye out, hope the police get some leads as well :thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Simply couldn't have happened to a nicer guy...

When my bike got taken from my garage, it took 3 days for a PCSO to walk the mile to my house and hand me a leaflet on 'How to Prevent Crime'. I do hope you have more help than that, you don't deserve to have to put up with this


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Have the local constabulary been around yet Mark? I think I know the answer....:tumbleweed:

Maybe worth paying a visit to the local Kosovan car wash - they may have some new waxes (or have been offered some and can tip you off).

May be worth you getting a lockable steel cabinet to keep your stuff in to make it more difficult for them, slow them down and make more noise.

If you need anything specific, let me know and I'll have a rummage!!:thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I've not read all the replys but sorry to hear this.

My thoughts would be to keep an eye on e-bay the muppets probably don't know what half the stuff is and will flog it on?

Do you think they are seen you cleaning the cars near the garage so know what's in there?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

A210 AMG said:


> I've not read all the replys but sorry to hear this.
> 
> My thoughts would be to keep an eye on e-bay the muppets probably don't know what half the stuff is and will flog it on?
> 
> Do you think they are seen you cleaning the cars near the garage so know what's in there?


Quite possibly mate, but I have now removed all my gear from the garage and my van and I am storing it all in my spare room. I will only bring it out now when I actually need to use it.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

wylie coyote said:


> Have the local constabulary been around yet Mark? I think I know the answer....:tumbleweed:
> 
> Maybe worth paying a visit to the local Kosovan car wash - they may have some new waxes (or have been offered some and can tip you off).
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, but luckily I only use Concours Car Care and Gliptone products now and these were all safe in the van, and now they are in my spare room so I am ok.

Thanks for the offer though mate, its really appreciated.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ Get hold of a nice tool box and fill the bugg3r with mouse traps.

See what happends when the low lifes put there hands in there.

You could also look at a web cam / IP cam or similar? with proximity alarm some are quite cheap now.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got a spare alarm , Its a remote control PIR job it's bloody loud though , PM me your address and it goes in the post Monday , BTW declining it is not an option as I've just stood in my garage for the last 20 mintues in my dressing gown trying to find it , and I have found it 

Your address please


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear this there really are some low life ******s about.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> I've got a spare alarm , Its a remote control PIR job it's bloody loud though , PM me your address and it goes in the post Monday , BTW declining it is not an option as I've just stood in my garage for the last 20 mintues in my dressing gown trying to find it , and I have found it
> 
> Your address please


Mate, that is so nice of you. I will pm my details now, but you really must let me give you something for it.

I went to town today to try and find an alarm suitable for the garage but could not see anythying suitable, so this will be a GREAT HELp and I really really appreciate this mate.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> I really really appreciate this mate.


You just have given me something , And it's quoted above :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Concours Car Care said:


> Shocking !!!
> 
> I'll arrange for another pot of Fury to be sent to you mate


That's the kind of offer that makes this site stand out from other's IMHO excellent gesture


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Thieving scum, hope they get caught, put in jail and then visited by Mr Big on a nightly basis. Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mark gutted for you i have only ever experiened damage done to my car twice and it was a horrible experience i they catch them, check cash converters etc i know a client that got some kit that had been taken located there.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Crap thing to happen Mark Been a massive amounts of garages and sheds done over recently in our local area.. (1/4 of a page listed all the crimes in the local rag in one week!) 

No matter what you do if they want to get in they will be in make the door solid they go via the window.... secure the window they go in via the roof.......

had a mate have his expensive bike pinched they took the end wall off his shed!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes, Maria, my good lady, always goes to the local Car boot Sales, so maybe she will see something and she can call me to get down there. She always goes to a big Car Boot in Denham and another one in West Wycombe and one somewhere on the way to Oxford I think, and I belive they are all starting again either this week or next.


Mark, the west wycombe car boot started last weekend as i drove past! I would also check the car boot in taplow/slough! I will keep my eye out and see if i see anything for you!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Gutted for you Mark, I hope the ****s get caught. Get those locks asap, especially with the garage being so far from the house.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Why's bad stuff always happen to nice people


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Mark, the west wycombe car boot started last weekend as i drove past! I would also check the car boot in taplow/slough! I will keep my eye out and see if i see anything for you!


Cheers mate, I had forgotten about the Taplow one.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I doubt they even know what they stole ,I'd imagine 
They only recognised the autoglym stuff . Utter 
Arseholes , I'd be round the bootsales etc . 
My First motorbike was stolen years ago , I was 
An apprentice on 75 quid a week it cost me a weeks 
Wages a month and some ******* took it .still 
I got the last laugh by replacing it with a much nicer bike ! 

I hope you find it especially the sentimental stuff .


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Mark. On the plus side of things, they are only material things & at least no one was hurt.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Shocked at how many generous people we have on here, it's nice to know we do have some decent people out there willing to help, shame I can't say the same for those who stole from you, hope they get caught! If you need anything let me know, I have recently had a large order from Autosmart, if there is anything I can do, just let me know.


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

The *******s.
The cops will probably not have much to go on so can't do much, but might be worth keeping an eye on eBay and the car boots like others have said.

Would be interested to hear what security you apply to your garage though Mark, it's made me think that mine could do with beefing up even though it's next to the house. Hope you get it sorted and the insurance covers you too!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

There are some sh1tty people out there... And some amazing people in here.

Hope they get caught mate.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Its made me rethink my storage solutions too... I think ill be going to B&Q on monday


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

the *******s.they want stringing up.
sad thing is they'll probably open the boxes and go "bloody car polish" and dump it.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about the break in Mark.

little bs.


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the news mark ----heads.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

sorry to hear that mark hope the little  get there just deserts.
makes my blood boil when i read things like this
pugiain you are probley right as they wount have a clue how much some people spend on car polish and wax.
will keep my eyes and ears open


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear this mate. Gutting.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Sorry the hear this mark! Things like this make me boil inside  
Always happens to the good guys! 
Hope your ok


----------

